# Großes Problem nach Partitionierung!



## meilon (6. Juni 2004)

´Hi,
Ich wollte mir den Linux umpartitionieren, weil mir das aktuell nicht mehr so gepasst hat, wie bei der installation. Leider kannm an ja / nicht wärend des Laufenden Betriebes umpartitionieren. Also habe ich das ganze versucht von Diskette aus mit Partitions Magic 8.0 zu machen. Beim Umformatieren sind keine Fehleraufgetreten (stand da zumindestens). Dann Diskette raus und neugestartet. Als ich dann mit PuTTY PsyBNC wieder starten wollte, kam das:
	
	
	



```
.-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-.
 ,----.,----.,-.  ,-.,---.,--. ,-.,----.
 |  O ||  ,-' \ \/ / | o ||   \| || ,--'
 |  _/ _\  \   \  /  | o< | |\   || |__
 |_|  |____/   |__|  |___||_|  \_| \___|
      Version 2.3.2-4 (c) 1999-2003
              the most psychoid
      and  the cool lam3rz Group IRCnet

`-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=tCl=-'
Configuration File: psybnc.conf
Language File: psyBNC Language File - English
No Listenports/-hosts defined.
Run either 'make menuconfig' to setup
or add:
PSYBNC.SYSTEM.PORT1=yourport
and
PSYBNC.SYSTEM.HOST1=*
to the psybnc.conf
```
 Habe mich stark gewundert und menuconfig gemacht. Als ich dann den Port eingestellt hatte, kam das, was ich angehängt habe. Ich bin mir sicher, ob dass das nicht das einzige Problem ist, da wird bestimmt noch mehr sein, wollte das aber nicht testen, weil ich nicht noch mehr kaputt machen wollte.

Was kann ich tun, damit alles wieder sauber läuft?

mfg
Klink


----------



## uwebaer (15. September 2004)

Hi Willhelm,
so richtig helfen kann ich dir auch nicht. Aber, mir ist nicht bekannt, dass PQ Magic mit ext3 oder reiserfs ordentlich umgehen kann. So viel ich weis soll da der Paragon Diskmanager funktionieren. Der passt auch auf eine Diskette.
Vielleicht nutzt du den das nächste mal.
MfG Uwe


----------

